# Sick day rules on pump



## Amberzak (Nov 23, 2015)

So I think I'm fighting an infection. And it's also my time of the month. All in all, makes for a miserable few days of sugars. 

Since Saturday evening, when my sugars peaked to 20, I have not been able to bring them down. 

Last night my blood ketones was 1. I don't have ketones now but my sugars are at 17. I've not eaten. And I've used about 4 times my normal insulin amount. 

Is that normal? For sick day rules? It used to be about twice as much on multiple Injections. 

Any advice? I changed the site. I have been feeling rough, but this doesn't help.


----------



## Annette (Nov 23, 2015)

Have you tried changing your insulin? So, get a new bottle, unopened, and use that, with a syringe, to give yourself a correction bolus (record it on your pump so it knows how much you've given yourself and doesn't try to double up).
That way you know you've had new insulin through a non compromised site.
Also - are you using a temporary basal rate? I need up to 130% due to hormones and maybe 150% for a nasty infection, so if you've got both, you could be way up there. Have you got contact with a DSN you could ring?


----------



## Amberzak (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm on 200% basal. 

My doctor won't give me any syringes so I can only do correction by pen if I don't use the pump. I did do that. Used my last cartridge. 

Also about to change the insulin in my vial. 

I spoke to a nurse who said she'd get the main diabetic nurse to ring me in the diabetes centre, but they never did ring me. Then I fell asleep and it's too late to call them now. 

Sugars still high. I know I need more insulin when I'm fighting a bug, but this seems a lot. In last two days I've taken the same amount I would usually take in a week.


----------



## Annette (Nov 23, 2015)

You need what you need. And if thats 200% (or more-not sure how high tbrs go on the different pumps) than thats how much you have to put in to get you through it.
I would suggest asking your nurse for some syringes to keep in hand for times such as this though-cant see why the dr would refuse!
Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 23, 2015)

You can always buy some you know - not ideal but they are still £1.25 for a bag of 10 BD Plastipak!  Price hasn't changed in 30 years .......


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 24, 2015)

Sorry to hear what you are going through Amberzak. Sounds like you are doing all the right things. There's a copy of Animas's Sick Day Rules guidance for pump users at the bottom of the page here: http://www.diabetes-support.org.uk/info/?page_id=141

Agree about syringes. Explain to your Dr how important they can be for times just like this. I don't have any pens any more - what would be the point?! I use them so rarely. If I need to correct without pump or switch back to MDI I can use rapid insulin vials, and I have a vial of Lantus in the fridge.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 24, 2015)

What cannulas are you using could you have a faulty batch? Try a different box and have a very good look at the one you remove to see if it has a kink in it or pinched at the end.


----------



## Riri (Nov 24, 2015)

Does sound like an underlying infection of sorts. Last time I was unwell my TBR was switched to 200% for a good 3-4 days. First time I'd had to go this high and my DSN didn't know any other pumper who used this %! But, as it was a bug, my body needed the additional insulin but I like you couldn't believe the extra amount I had to give myself! Are they're starting to come down today and you feeling better?


----------



## Sally71 (Nov 24, 2015)

When my daughter had her appendix out we maxed her out on 250% basal and then had to create a higher basal rate and still couldn't get numbers down to normal.  Once she was up and about again it settled again fairly quickly.  So I think you just need what you need and hopefully you will be better soon!


----------



## Amberzak (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi everyone. Thanks. 

I was indeed a virus. Spent last few days just sleeping. 

Much better now. Still not perfect, but at least I'm not having high sugars like I was. 

Where can you buy syringes? Do you still need a prescription from doctor? I think I need to see a different doctor and ask them.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 26, 2015)

Amberzak said:


> Where can you buy syringes? Do you still need a prescription from doctor? I think I need to see a different doctor and ask them.


Just go into a pharmacy, preferably your normal one and ask them for a pack of 10. I had no problems when I needed some urgently whilst on MDI and mix up with prescription. Just coughed up the money for them.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 27, 2015)

Make sure you ask for *insulin* syringes!


----------



## Amberzak (Nov 27, 2015)

Ha. Yeah. 

Thanks guys.


----------

